# MSRP $58,900 Chevy Corvette



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Damn Daniel


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

nice wow why so cheap ..?????base model


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Where I’ll take it!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will buy that today for $65,000 if new..cash you would make 6I but sales tax creamed you. Is that car not worth like 20k over msrp


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> nice wow why so cheap ..?????base model


Flood damage.


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

Check out Cars.com.... The cheapest price for that base model is 85k


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You couldn't do uber in that thing
I would rather have an srt hellcat charger 😎


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> nice wow why so cheap ..?????base model


Because everybody is shopping for hybrids and plugins.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Traction said:


> Get a Durango Hellcat. It is a spacious XL rig that can race with Ferraris lol
> 
> View attachment 652373


I would use this for rideshare


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

not my cup of tea. people say the mid engined makes it look like a exotic (ferrari/mclaren) but i don't see it. interior is meh.

i will give it props to say that having driven one for the price point, you can't beat the overall performance, unless you're talking about strictly a 0-60 acceleration on a performance EV.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> not my cup of tea. people say the mid engined makes it look like a exotic (ferrari/mclaren) but i don't see it. interior is meh.
> 
> i will give it props to say that having driven one for the price point, you can't beat the overall performance, unless you're talking about strictly a 0-60 acceleration on a performance EV.


They're all over the place here in Phoenix. 

They look nice on the road. Definitely make you do a double-take.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I dont care for this new body style it looks like corvette on keto. The older model body fills out the car much more elegantly


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

That's a sales ploy to get you in and the salesman says ooooh that one was just sold last night,but we have more that have a few extra options at a slightly higher price. Tell you what, give me an offer and I'll take it to my manager and see if he'll accept it.


----------

